# Missouri Tractor swap meet, March 18-19, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

7th Annual Western Missouri Antique Tractor and Machinery Assn. Swap Meet
Adrian, Missouri
March 18-19, 2005


----------

